# Madonna and Foundation??



## maxcat (Jun 25, 2006)

Just read this article...  
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/sto..._tour_an_index
Apparently she's not using ANY foundation on her skin... she's just naturally flawless under stage lights???
Is this even possible? I've never even seen a flawless 15 year old model pull off runway lights without *something* - and a full stage rig is hugely unforgiving...


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jun 25, 2006)

Right...............she's 47 years old. Someone is lying


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 25, 2006)

No foundation...what about concealer though?


----------



## cyens (Jun 25, 2006)

she doesnt use " foundation " just 3 inches of concealer and powder


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2006)

_1 bottle of vodka backstage to use for perspiration stains_

Vodka is an amazing stain remover.  I did a science project on it when I was in school.  I never tried it for perspiration stains but I am going to have to.


----------



## nines (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm.I've read somewhere that Madonna goes directly to Laura Mercier for her make up whenever she has shows or events to go to.  LM *is* known for the Flawless Face make up application technique, right?  Go figure.


----------



## lovejam (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, she doesn't use foundation. Also, Michael Jackson's never had plastic surgery, Elvis is still alive, and Tom Cruise is the sanest guy on the planet.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Yeah, she doesn't use foundation. Also, Michael Jackson's never had plastic surgery, Elvis is still alive, and Tom Cruise is the sanest guy on the planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Yeah, she doesn't use foundation. Also, Michael Jackson's never had plastic surgery, Elvis is still alive, and Tom Cruise is the sanest guy on the planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not foundation.
Shellac.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 25, 2006)

Depending on the type of lighting, it is totally do-able. Certain lights will smooth and flatten out the appearance of skin.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_1 bottle of vodka backstage to use for perspiration stains

Vodka is an amazing stain remover.  I did a science project on it when I was in school.  I never tried it for perspiration stains but I am going to have to._

 
Vodka and water in a spray bottle is the origional "Febreeze" and has been used in theatres for centuries.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool - I'd love to see the rig she's using... 

but the vodka tip is cooler... I'm off to pretreat my laundry with Absolut right now!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Yeah, she doesn't use foundation. Also, Michael Jackson's never had plastic surgery, Elvis is still alive, and Tom Cruise is the sanest guy on the planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_
Vodka and water in a spray bottle is the original "Febreeze" and has been used in theatres for centuries._

 
Sorry, I don't know anything about alcohol, but does that leave a smell?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 26, 2006)

nope- it doesn't leave a scent.


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2006)

What a stupid lying biatch.






No foundation??? Yaaa right. Pic on left is her without makeup.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_*What a stupid lying biatch.*






No foundation??? Yaaa right. Pic on left is her without makeup._

 

i love madonna but....... mwuaaaahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_What a stupid lying biatch.






No foundation??? Yaaa right. Pic on left is her without makeup._

 
Yeah well pic on right looks like she drunk some of that Vodka!!!


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Yeah well pic on right looks like she drunk some of that Vodka!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Hahahaha


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd love to give her the benefit of the doubt - but I'm calling bulls***. 
http://editorial.gettyimages.com/sou...71085045&cdi=0
I can *see* the foundation.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_I'd love to give her the benefit of the doubt - but I'm calling bulls***. 
http://editorial.gettyimages.com/sou...71085045&cdi=0
I can *see* the foundation._

 
me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*why do they lyi when they grow old hah?*


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 26, 2006)

foundation im sure... but airbrushing... concealers.... base....im sure her face isnt flawless she jus thinks she is sneaky by using a different name..


----------



## Selenite (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh,  Madonna, really.  You're aging. We understand.  Honestly.


----------



## Rank_as (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah yeah. And I have super natural powers.


----------



## cyens (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Yeah well pic on right looks like she drunk some of that Vodka!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 
If you drink a lot of vodka, your transpiration doesnt leave stains and your skin looks flawless.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 27, 2006)

haha. . .


----------



## cyens (Jun 30, 2006)

I just though about-it

Who need foundations now-a-days? 
There Photoshop to make any skin look flawless.
Who needs such primitive means when technologies can do it for you, without clogging your pores... eh?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 30, 2006)

Nevermind. I misread something.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_I just though about-it

Who need foundations now-a-days? 
There Photoshop to make any skin look flawless.
Who needs such primitive means when technologies can do it for you, without clogging your pores... eh?_

 
the people who pay mega bucks to see her live?


----------



## cyens (Jul 1, 2006)

47 years old with no wrinkles * cough * botox

On stage she's so far anyways, no body can see her skin up close... who cares... she can wear foundation, no one can tell anywyas


----------



## shabdebaz (Jul 1, 2006)

"Foundation" by any other name is still foundation.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 
_If you drink a lot of vodka, your transpiration doesnt leave stains and your skin looks flawless._

 
roflmfao!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_"Foundation" by any other name is still foundation._

 

ok, ok. but under those stage lights WOOWEE it can be hot. during a show and all. the better thing to be asking is what kind of foundation does she use that makes her look so good and doesn't melt down during a show?


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_the people who pay mega bucks to see her live?_

 

Can you BELIEVE what people pay to go see her??  A guy at work paid over $350 to go see her, I was like are you freakin CRAZY?!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 4, 2006)

I think she wears foundation. She porbably has a good makeup artist.


----------



## depecher (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_Can you BELIEVE what people pay to go see her??  A guy at work paid over $350 to go see her, I was like are you freakin CRAZY?!_

 
The sad thing about that is, he probably had nose bleed seats. That woman is beyond greed.


----------



## cyens (Jul 4, 2006)

If I got a free ticket to see her concert... I would sell it before going... 
there was people selling tickets for 2000$ a few days before the concert... which actually got sold!!!!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 21, 2006)

i've recently watched her "I'm going to tell you a secret" dvd and i have to say she has amazing skin. there's HEAPS of backstage footage of her preparing to go on stage before her shoes...and you see the full make up she gets.... and never once did they show her getting any foundation applied. just some loose powder and a bit of blush. they mostly spend time on her hair and wardrobe. she takes amazing care of her skin, and her body. she works out, does yoga, eats very well, drinks heaps of water.... 

fair play to her. she looks great at 47. 

besides who'd want to wear heaps of foundation while on stage. it'd only clog up pores and look awful. she really works it up here.


i'm soo gonna get the beat down for posting that.

*shrug*


----------



## sunsational (Jul 26, 2006)

isnt loose powder classifed under foundation? thats powder foundation. right?


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, *she* does not use foundation... her *make up* artist, on the other hand, is a totally different story, isn't it?


----------



## andrialyn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is how she keeps her skin so nice.  Talk about some sun block there.  She takes it seriously people!
BUT thats good I guess, she would have to take extra precautions as she is a mega star, and has to be able to keep that image in order to sell those tickets for $350.  blah.


----------

